# Subwoofer Issue



## lordbelerial (Aug 25, 2012)

Well here goes, first post here. 

I purchased an Onkyo TX-NR609 back in April, and with it I have an Energy ESW-C10 powered subwoofer. It was working fine for a few months, but recently I just realized why there was no kick, and found out nothing was coming out of my sub. I've been trying to test a few things, the light is on on the sub, so it's getting power. I hadn't changed any settings, let it sit on Auto, have switched out cables, all to no avail. Now I'm here to see if anyone has any idea what might be going on? 

Thanks!!
Stein


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

lordbelerial said:


> Well here goes, first post here.
> 
> I purchased an Onkyo TX-NR609 back in April, and with it I have an Energy ESW-C10 powered subwoofer. It was working fine for a few months, but recently I just realized why there was no kick, and found out nothing was coming out of my sub. I've been trying to test a few things, the light is on on the sub, so it's getting power. I hadn't changed any settings, let it sit on Auto, have switched out cables, all to no avail. Now I'm here to see if anyone has any idea what might be going on?
> 
> ...


Stein,
Welcome to HTS. I would be surprised if the Onkyo's Subwoofer/LFE Output stopped working, but given your description it is not beyond the realm of possibility. I would go into the Onkyo's Setup Menu and go to the Speaker Settings and then Level Calibration. Go to the Subwoofer and make double sure you are still not getting sound. Or you could always run Audyssey and see if the Subwoofer is working.

At least 95 times out of 100 times we get Threads like this it turns out to be a connection or perhaps Fuse. Hopefully it will be something along those lines. Worst case, you still should most definitely be under the Onkyo Manufacturers Warranty and the Energy's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lordbelerial (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah I did try and do the Level calibration, and I get the tone out of everything but the sub.

Right now the Audyssey is greyed out, though I did to a hard reset on the receiver. When you're saying connection or fuse, I assume you mean connection:cables, which I have swapped, and the fuse being in the sub?

Thanks!!


----------



## lordbelerial (Aug 25, 2012)

I've also tried to plug my iPod directly into the RCA jacks on the sub and play that, as I was told might work to test it, and got nothing...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

lordbelerial said:


> Yeah I did try and do the Level calibration, and I get the tone out of everything but the sub.
> 
> Right now the Audyssey is greyed out, though I did to a hard reset on the receiver. When you're saying connection or fuse, I assume you mean connection:cables, which I have swapped, and the fuse being in the sub?
> 
> Thanks!!


Indeed the Fuse from the Subwoofer. Also, make sure in Speaker Configuration that the Subwoofer is selected. i.e Subwoofer: Yes.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Also, if your Energy has High Level Connections. That is where there are Speaker Terminals you could troubleshoot whether or not the Onkyo is the issue as if it works that way it is quite likely the Onkyo. However, I am not confident that the Energy has them.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

If he hooked the iPod to the sub and the iPod volume was way up and he got nothing, the problem is in the sub, likely its amp. Just because the sub's power LED is on doesn't mean it is working.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

hjones4841 said:


> If he hooked the iPod to the sub and the iPod volume was way up and he got nothing, the problem is in the sub, likely its amp. Just because the sub's power LED is on doesn't mean it is working.


Indeed. I somehow missed the iPod post. I did think the AVR was not the culprit, but this almost makes it a forgone conclusion.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Just had the same issue with a MIRAGE sub given to me..... the amp was blown so Im replacing it with this

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-750


----------

